# اجمل رجل فى العالم كله



## نفرتاري (15 يونيو 2009)

اجمل رجل فى العالم

كله
فعلا انا عمرى ما شفت
احلى منه بجد
مستعدين 
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
يلا هانت متقلاقوش
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
جى اهه خلاص
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v







صدقتونى
انا عمرى ماكذب​


----------



## just member (15 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههه*
*هاد كابتن بباى*
*شكرا اختى العزيزة على الصورة*
*والبسمة الحلوة*​


----------



## نفرتاري (15 يونيو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *ههههههه*
> *هاد كابتن بباى*
> *شكرا اختى العزيزة على الصورة*
> *والبسمة الحلوة*​



*مرسى بيك انت جوجو
وعلى المشاركة الحلوة دى*


----------



## abokaf2020 (15 يونيو 2009)

دة احلي من مهند


----------



## نفرتاري (15 يونيو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> دة احلي من مهند






*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس على فكرة انا مبحبش مهند 
دة دمة رخم
مرسى ليك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يونيو 2009)

قمر قمر يعنى 

مفيش منه على أبيض يابت يا نفر

ههههههه

ميرسى ياقمر ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يونيو 2009)

*اية الجمال الربانى دة
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## نفرتاري (16 يونيو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> قمر قمر يعنى
> 
> مفيش منه على أبيض يابت يا نفر
> 
> ...




*لا فية منه بيج
بس علشان خطرك هدورلك
ههههههههههههههههههه
مرسى يا قمر*


----------



## نفرتاري (16 يونيو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اية الجمال الربانى دة
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*شفتى مش اى كلام يعنى
ههههههههههههه
مرسى يا عسولة*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2009)

عسوووووووول خالص

ميرررسى ليكى على الصوره

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نفرتاري (16 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> عسوووووووول خالص
> 
> ميرررسى ليكى على الصوره
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*صح انا قولت كدة برده
ههههههههههههههههههه
مرسى يا كوكو 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Rosetta (16 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههه

كتير حلووووووووووو 

مرسي يا قمرة ​*


----------



## youo92 (16 يونيو 2009)

جميل يا نفرتاري يا عسل



______________________________


----------



## tena_tntn (16 يونيو 2009)

ده اجمل راجل شوفته
شكرا


----------



## نفرتاري (17 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> 
> كتير حلووووووووووو
> 
> مرسي يا قمرة ​*





شفتى قمور ازاى
مرسى يا قمورة
 ربنا يباركك


----------



## نفرتاري (17 يونيو 2009)

youo92 قال:


> جميل يا نفرتاري يا عسل
> 
> 
> 
> ______________________________





*مرسى يا عسولة 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (17 يونيو 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> ده اجمل راجل شوفته
> شكرا






ههههههههههههههههههه
وانا كمان
هههههههههههه
مرسى يا سكر


----------



## twety (18 يونيو 2009)

*ممكن بس استلف شويه منه البايب دى
هههههههههه

عسل عسل يعنى
*


----------



## Mary Gergees (18 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه
شكله تحفه بجد
شكرااااااااا لتعبك*


----------



## جارجيوس (18 يونيو 2009)

*شو هالجمال
بحياتي ما شفت اجمل منه
ههههههههههههههه
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## نفرتاري (18 يونيو 2009)

twety قال:


> *ممكن بس استلف شويه منه البايب دى
> هههههههههه
> 
> عسل عسل يعنى
> *



*اذيك با عسولة
مرسى يا قمر
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (18 يونيو 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> شكله تحفه بجد
> شكرااااااااا لتعبك*



*مرسى يا مارى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (18 يونيو 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> *شو هالجمال
> بحياتي ما شفت اجمل منه
> ههههههههههههههه
> الرب يباركك​*



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا كمان صدقنى
مرسى يا جريس
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## dodo jojo (18 يونيو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> اجمل رجل فى العالم
> 
> كله
> فعلا انا عمرى ما شفت
> ...



فعلا راجل جميل بشكل :t9: معندكيش اى حاجه تانيه تجطيها غير ده شكرااا على الموضوع يا قمر
منور علطول انت   ربنا يبارك قلبك


----------



## نفرتاري (18 يونيو 2009)

dodo jojo قال:


> فعلا راجل جميل بشكل :t9: معندكيش اى حاجه تانيه تجطيها غير ده شكرااا على الموضوع يا قمر
> منور علطول انت   ربنا يبارك قلبك



*مرسى يا عسول
ربنا يباركك
ونجبلك حاجة تانية*


----------



## farou2 (18 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه معقول ​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه
كتير حلو يا نفرتاري

مشكووووووووورة


----------



## نفرتاري (26 يونيو 2009)

farou2 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه معقول ​







*طبعا معقول 
هو فى احلى منه
هههههههههههههههه
مرسى يا فاروق*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (26 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه زى العسل مفيش منه على بنى فى ابيض ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مريم12 (26 يونيو 2009)

ياختى قميلة ايه الحلاوة دى
قمر يا ناس
ههههههههههههههههه
ميرررررررررررررسى يا نفرتارى
و ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
مررررررررسيه ليكي


----------



## rooney93 (27 يونيو 2009)

صورة جمييييييييييييييييييييييييلة قووووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## نفرتاري (27 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> كتير حلو يا نفرتاري
> 
> مشكووووووووورة





*مرسى يا كليمو 
شفت قمور ازاى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (27 يونيو 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه زى العسل مفيش منه على بنى فى ابيض ههههههههههههههههههههههه





*شفت واحد كروهات اول الشارع
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسى يا عسولة
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (27 يونيو 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> ياختى قميلة ايه الحلاوة دى
> قمر يا ناس
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ميرررررررررررررسى يا نفرتارى
> و ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​





*من بقول
زى العسل يا حبيبتى
مرسى يا قمر
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (27 يونيو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> مررررررررسيه ليكي





*مرسى يا روكا 
رنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (27 يونيو 2009)

rooney93 قال:


> صورة جمييييييييييييييييييييييييلة قووووووووووووووووووووي



*اية رايك
مرسى يا رونى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## sosana (27 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه القمر ده
مش قادرة على الجمال ده كله
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي يا نفرتاري
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kingmena (27 يونيو 2009)

يعععععععععععععععع


----------



## Boutros Popos (28 يونيو 2009)

ده شبه باباى المسلسل الكرتونى​


----------



## نفرتاري (30 يونيو 2009)

sosana قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه القمر ده
> مش قادرة على الجمال ده كله
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...





*شفتى 
عسول اوى امور
ههههههههههههههههههه
مرسى يا قمر*


----------



## نفرتاري (30 يونيو 2009)

kingmena قال:


> يعععععععععععععععع




*ايةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
دة سكر خالص
عسول يا ربى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسى ليك*


----------



## نفرتاري (30 يونيو 2009)

boutros popos قال:


> ده شبه باباى المسلسل الكرتونى​







*ايوة بالظبط كدة
هههههههههههههههههههه
مرسى يا بطرس*


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (1 يوليو 2009)

*اية يا بنتى الجمال دة
المرة اللى جاية عاوزينك تجبيلنا بقى اوحش رجل فى العالم
ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## نفرتاري (5 يوليو 2009)

ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *اية يا بنتى الجمال دة
> المرة اللى جاية عاوزينك تجبيلنا بقى اوحش رجل فى العالم
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​*





*ماشى يا قمر
وهيكون من النوع دة بردة
هههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسى يا عسول 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## dodo jojo (12 يوليو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> اجمل رجل فى العالم
> 
> كله
> فعلا انا عمرى ما شفت
> ...



تحفه يا نفرتارى فعلا اجمل رجل فى العالم ههههه


----------



## نفرتاري (6 أغسطس 2009)

dodo jojo قال:


> تحفه يا نفرتارى فعلا اجمل رجل فى العالم ههههه






*تقدر تنكر

دة قمر دة يتحط على الجرح يولع .......... قصدى يطيب
غلطة مطباعية
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسى يا دودو*


----------

